#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Do you know about cloud security?

## Bhavya

Cloud security is a solution to protect data on the cloud server. Cloud security provides multiple levels of control and continues protection for the cloud-based web applications and websites. Cloud security methods include penetration testing, VPN networks, firewalls and tokenization.

*Major benefits of cloud security*.


Give protection from DDOS attacks.Offer global scale functionality on website content and applications.High level of data securityProtect consumers' financial and personal details and also support the regulatory compliance

PS: Guys, I would like to learn more about cloud security, So let me if you know any further information about cloud security.

----------

